# Moving to Dubai if you are not married?



## Gem (May 15, 2008)

My boyfriend has been offered a job in Dubai 
35,000 Dhs / month - salary
3,000 Dhs / month - mobile phone, car, fuel and salik 
9,000 Dhs / month -rent

We have no children and are not married. Is it Ok for people who are not married to live together in Dubai?

Will we be able to survive on his wages alone until I get a job. 

I work in for large Pharmaceutical company in Ireland. I have looked on different website for Pharmaceutical jobs in Dubai and can't find any in my field. I am a hard worker and feel I could turn my hand to any role so am willing to diversify from science.

Do you know of any recruitment agencies I should get in contact with?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PLEASE read the sticky threads at the top. All your questions will be answered there.

As I have said a hundred times it is illegal to live together, although many do. You cannot rent jointly or have anything in joint name sif unmarried. You will have to get your own sponsorship and a visit visa is only valid for 60 days.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow that's a great package to start on! You will both be able to live off that until you find work. Don't give up hope, its much easier to find a job when you're actually in Dubai than online from another country. Hays Recruitment are good out here, much better than in the UK.

And yes, you will be fine to live together but just be careful and respect the law and customs. Don't sign up for a house together, always write that you are single on all the millions of forms you will have to fill out, no open displays of affection etc etc. We are finding Dubai to be very liberal and quite Westernised, you will love it here


----------



## Gem (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, at present it all seems so daunting. Moving to a different country with a different culture, the fact that I might have to change career.

But I love an adventure, hopefully it all works out OK!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

As he cannot sponsor you, you will need an employer in Dubai willing do the sponsorship for you. If I were you, I'd secure employment from outside the UAE. You'll get more money, more benefits, and more security.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Or just get married now and it will make things easier for you two.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

all the major Pharma Companies are here. Do a search on Health Care City, some are based there. Wyeth and Astra Zenica have big offices here controlling the MENA region. Send your CV directly to them and I would imagine you will get work very quickly. I speak from experience, as I used to work for the HR Department of Wyeth.


----------

